# my creations (hats)



## jancrazy (Feb 22, 2014)

Having a smaller head than average and unable to find a hat to fit I joined a millinery class at our local college, just some of the results, hope you like


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Wow! Beautiful hats.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

They are fabulous! Maybe you could start your own business?
Custom made hats, I am sure there is a need. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

those are so creative !

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Just wonderful hats. You should be very proud of your work. Thanks for posting


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Beautiful work - and now you are all set to attend the Melbourne Cup in November.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

wow!


----------



## Nana Doreen (Sep 16, 2013)

If I decide to go to Ascot again, I will know where to come!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful. They would all look gorgeous with outfits for the Melbourne Cup (The race that stops a nation)


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh my goodness! What lovely hats :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## spinner24 (Mar 23, 2014)

They are all gorgeous. How talented - I'm sure you could make that into a successful business!


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Wow - very creative - well done!


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Fabulous! Wished they gave those classes here!


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

What beautiful hats! Are they "fascinators" in black & red? Love them. Great styles. congratulations!


----------



## susiegay (Dec 13, 2013)

Love the red and black creation, very stylish.
I think the time you have spent has been most productive. You will be able to make hats for gifts and maybe set up a market stall.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Really, really beautiful.


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

I'll be watching my television screen for one of your hats at the next royal wedding. Those hats are imaginative and gorgeous.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

They are all just stunning!!! I love hats.


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Just wonderful!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Nana Mc said:


> Wow! Beautiful hats.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Lovely! What a fun class to take! Our local college has senior classes including art, sewing, paper mache projects, floral arranging, photography, gourd art,and genealogy. I only wish they would have a class on millinery. Your hats are all beautiful! The first one is my favorite.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job on all.


----------



## jancrazy (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone, glad you like them, the red and black is based on a 1920s skull cap and the leopard print is a fascinator, really loved doing them


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very eye-catching!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Wonderful Creations! .... Millinery is an Art in itself! Of which I find fascinating!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

REALLY cool!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Would love the pink one although they are all nice but pink is the colour of the dress I have for my nephew's wedding.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Flights of Fancy for sure. You are a natural ! What a wonderful skill to have. I'll have to look around to see if I can find a course to take. Keep it up. I'd like to see what you do next.


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Beautiful. Pretty and creative.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

WOW! I love all of them. You're quite talented.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

Love, love, LOVE them! I too have a small head and love hats but no classes nearby so I have to wing-it with books/internet help. You have done a great job and I can see many beautiful hats in your future!


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Aunty Louise (Jun 14, 2013)

Good for you, I love hats, fell in love with the blue one, very chic!


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Love the leopard one.your extreamly clever in this .


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

Chrissy said:


> They are fabulous! Maybe you could start your own business?
> Custom made hats, I am sure there is a need. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


There is a need! In the carriage driving community, the ladies are always looking for hats, as it is a requirement in the 'costume.'
Try googling Katie Whaley. She is a prominent milliner who has a business of hats for the lady drivers. Your's would fit right in.

:thumbup:


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful, Love the blue one,


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

Wonderful works!!


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

I can see a Royal in that red one. They're all so beautiful. We don't seem to wear them on this side of the pond, unless it's at the Kentucky Derby. I love your work.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful and fun. The first one reminds me of a "cocktail hat" to be worn out early in the evening that my mother had. It was all black with the curling feather and a little half veil. We moved so many times that I finally gave all the hats away since we weren't wearing them anymore. Dang!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

LOVE the purple/blue one...gorgeous...makes me want to see if they have these type classes at my local JC. Happy summering in hats! :!: :!: :!: :!: ;-)


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

What a nice talent you have.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

wow those are cool


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

Your hats were out of this world beautiful. I enjoyed viewing them. You definitely could start a successful business making hats for the upper class ladies. Wow I would wear any of those and be proud. Congratulations on your ambition and dedication to learn a new art. You have done very well. May your future be bright and successful.
9a


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

I too have a very small head and have always had a problem getting a hat. Years ago I made my own hats, not nearly as nice as yours. But I rarely have a need for a fancy hat these days. I was delighted a couple of years ago when I was at a flower show to find a hat that fit me. I wear it nearly every day, especially in the winter. In the summer I wear my Tilley hat to keep the sun off.

Beautiful hats. You should go into business. People like me with small heads, especially those who need special occasion hats, would be delighted to find someone to make one that fits. Good Luck!!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

nice.


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

Too bad you are so far away. I have a friend who I am sure would love to purchase some! Beautiful work.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Your hats are stylish and beautifully made!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Gorgeous hats!! I think you have real talent, so go girl, go!!


----------



## deenac (Jan 26, 2011)

OMG, what beautiful hats! I'll take that first one!


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Could see you in these at Ascot if not definitely at York races - well done you xx


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Stunningly beautiful hats! Love to see the outfits that you wear with the hats! Must all look very glamorous.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Very pretty .. thanks for sharing !


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Wonderful! I am going to find a millinery class!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

I look terrible in hats.........but I love them. My Mom and my oldest daughter can wear hats beautifully.

I have always wanted to wear hats and if I could I would definitely wear your creations.

Those are absolutely stunning!!!!!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You could sew for the Queen.


jancrazy said:


> Having a smaller head than average and unable to find a hat to fit I joined a millinery class at our local college, just some of the results, hope you like


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow! Beautiful hats.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!! Love them!!


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

Stunning. What a good idea to take that class. I would like to do that as well, but I've never heard of any hat-making classes around here.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Cool hats !!!!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Beautiful! Oh, I miss the good old days in the US, when women dressed up complete with dresses, heels, hose, hats, and gloves on a regular basis.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

NellieKnitter said:


> Beautiful! Oh, I miss the good old days in the US, when women dressed up complete with dresses, heels, hose, hats, and gloves on a regular basis.


Ya know, I never thought I'd hear myself say this, but I kind of agree. At least we looked neater that we do now!
:?


----------



## jancrazy (Feb 22, 2014)

Thankyou so much for all the lovely comments and yes ladies I also agree, in years gone by women were so much more elegant than today


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

They are gorgeous.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Your hats are stunning! Beautiful work..
:thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Those are fabulous!


----------

